# Vidéos invisible sur ipad... ?



## malex (4 Décembre 2013)

Salut, j'ai un petit souci avec mon iPad, lorsque je vais sur des sites Internet, sur des pages qui contiennent des vidéos, la vidéo apparaît un court instant puis le carré de la vidéo devient noir et je ne peux plus appuyé sur le bouton rouge Play ! J'ai essayé avec Safari, chrome, Atomic Web c'est la même chose. Ce pb est aléatoire, il y a des vidéos que je lis sans pb.

Même dans l'application igénération je ne peux pas voir les vidéos dans les articles, là il n'y a même pas de carré noir il y a juste un espace entre les paragraphes à l'endroit où devrait être la vidéo, par exemple dans l'article "Prime Air : le coup de pub génial dAmazon" pouvez- voir la vidéo avec l'appli igénération? (Je peux lire la video si je vais sur site).


----------

